# صلوات الاجبية power point



## M a r i a m (26 يونيو 2008)

*صلوات الأجبية 






*
صلاة باكر









صلاة الساعة الثالثة









صلاة الساعة السادسة









صلاة الساعة التاسعة









صلاة الغروب (الساعة الحادية عشر) 









صلاة النوم (الساعة الثانية عشر) 









صلاة نصف الليل 









تسبحة نصف الليل الكيهكية









إبصالية الخميس









إبصالية الجمعة

​


----------



## totty (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صلوات الاجبية power point*

بسم الصليب عليكى يا يارا

خدمتك ونشاطك رااااائع

حلوه اوووووووى الصلوات

وجارى تحميلهم يا حبيبتى

ميرسى خالص

ربنا يعوووضك​


----------



## M a r i a m (27 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي ياتوتى لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
وتشجيعك الاجمل
نورتى الموضوع​_


----------



## الحانوتى (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صلوات الاجبية power point*

*بسم الصليب عليكى
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير
خدمة شغاله نار وجارى التحميل بس عاوز منك طلب صغير
اخوكى الحانوتى عاوز
البستان عشان ناقص من عندى هنا
بليز
لو تقدرى ممكن تبعتيلى اللينك زى كدا
واحملو لو مو تقدرى فمرسى لتبع محبتك 
وربنا يعوضك خير باى*​


----------



## M a r i a m (27 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي ياالحانوتى لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
بس حضرتك تقصد بستان ايه؟​_


----------



## الحانوتى (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صلوات الاجبية power point*

*يارا يارا يارا

اخوكى الحانوتى البارد طالب منك
ترنيمة سوف انسى اليوم وانسى غدا 
power point
ممكن ولو صوت تبقى للدكتور فيصل
اصلى سمعتها فى اغابى كانت حلوى اوى وكمان سمعتها من كورال داود المرنم كانت جميلا جداً
لو تساعدينى وتجيبهم 

هجبلك حاجه حلوى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


معلش انا اسف بحب اهزر بس هزار رخم

ميرسى لتعب محبتك وشكرا
للتحميلات الجميلا*​


----------



## M a r i a m (27 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي لردك 
وهاحاول ابحث عنها وارفعها لو لاقيتها
بس افضل انك برهض علشان تضمن تلاقيها
تكتب طلب فى موضوع طلبات الترانيم باللى تعوزه من ترانيم زى كدة علشان الكل يقراها واللى عنده يرفعهالك
وانا عن نفسي هابحث عنها ولو لاقيتها هرفعها للمنتدى


ميرسي لردك وبليز مش كل حاجة نهزر فيها علشان مش دايما بيبقي كويس​_


----------



## الحانوتى (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صلوات الاجبية power point*

*اوك
ميرسى لردك العطر
بس فين اكتب طلب الترانيم واكتب على طول


وميرسى لتعب محبتك*​


----------



## M a r i a m (27 يونيو 2008)

_هنا فى _

_طلبات الترانيم_​


----------



## الحانوتى (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: صلوات الاجبية power point*



y_a_r_a قال:


> _هنا فى _
> 
> _طلبات الترانيم_​





*ميرسى لتعب محبتك​*


----------



## ana_more (1 يوليو 2008)

ميرسى كتيير ربنا يباركك


----------



## M a r i a m (1 يوليو 2008)

_ميرسي ياسكرة لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## nahooda (15 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا ليكى كتير يا مريم 
على فكرة أنا جربت انى انزل الأجبية بوربوينت من مواقع كتير لكن مش بتفتح على الكومبيوتر
ربنا يعوضك تعبك


----------



## النهيسى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا للموضوع المفيد جدا

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## christianbible5 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*هذا المطلوب...*
*شكرا جزيلا والرب يبارككم...*


----------

